# Happy Birthday Jane



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope it is a great day!:cheer2::dance::cheer2:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jane!! Hope you have a good one!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Jane!!! arty: Hope you get lots of kisses from your big boy Lincoln and your handsome boy Scout.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jane!!

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANE!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jane! I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy birthday Jane !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday to a wonderful woman! Poor Jane has had me inundate her Facebook page, her home phone and her cell phone to ensure she gets her birthday wishes from me. She's such a fabulous woman!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Happy Happy Birthday Jane!!!*

*Hope it is a very special one for you!*

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm singing "Happy Birthday To You"....and Cicero is covering the screen with lickies. We hope you have a great day!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jane!!!!arty:
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy and I send birthday wishes to you Jane!
arty::kiss:arty::kiss:arty:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jane. I hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday jane. posh loves you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy BirthdayJane!
Hope you had a great day!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Jane!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise! :biggrin1: 

Yesterday, my birthday, was so busy that I didn't even log onto the forum - shame on me! Thank you so much for the warm birthday wishes! :hug: 

It was a wonderful day - my hubby took the day off to spend with me, a good friend stopped by with gourmet birthday cupcakes, and Kimberly called me to sing Happy Birthday to me! :clap2:

This isn't a "special" birthday year (ending with a zero), so it was especially nice because I expected it to be a :bored: kind of day. September is not a great time to celebrate - the school year is just starting and everyone is pretty busy. As a kid, the teacher would always start the classroom birthday celebrations in October  so I'd always miss out. There are worse times of the year, I know - one of my sons was born 2 days before Christmas!

Thanks again, my wonderful forum friends!


----------

